# Thinking about breeding guppies or platys



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Has anyone had fun breeding platys or guppies? What I like about these type of fry is that they don't need to be separated and jarred. Also, I know you can get a lot of fry, but they don't all survive, do they? I know that during birth, the mom tends to eat them, yet some survive and live. I love guppies and platys. I think that breeding bettas is a step up and that this might help "prepare" me in a way. 
Thanks! 

PetMania


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

I have guppies. ^^

They can be a nice step to learning how to handle fry, but they grow a lot quicker than bettas(mine were already giving birth to babies of their own before they were 2months old). 
If you plan to breed seriously you'd need /a lot/ of tanks, but if you just want to watch them grow I'd say get a ten gallon or a twenty gallon long.
Buy 2 females and 1 male for a ten gallon or 2 males nd 4-5 females for a 20.

If you're buying females who aren't specificly sold as vrgins, they're probably pregnant. Expect your first drop anywhere from a day to three weeks later depending on how pregant the girls are.

The fry will tend to go to the top of the tank.
You can either stuff alot of moss and floating plants in your tank for them to hide in, or scoop them out and put them in a 1-2 gallon container with an air stone(at least, you're free to set up another tank if you want).
Feed them 3-9 times a day/every other hour if you're home all day, other wise breakfast lunch and dinner is fine.

do a water change every other day(or every day if you want), suck up any uneaten foods.

at 2-3 weeks of age they can be moved in with the adults.

People warn you about the potential of a ton of fry, but a lot of drops only have 4-12 babies. I believe 12-30 is the average.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks! I really want to watch them grow. I love platys, and guppies. I think that livebearers are so much easier than bettas. 
I'm excited. If I get too much fry, I might sell here  Do you have any recommendations on what to charge? 2 for $1?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Livebearers are easy and a great learning experience on your way to more difficult to breed species like bettas. I would recommend breeding something unique or uncommon... Endlers, high quality guppies, wild types, different colour morphs, etc. they will sell easier and you aren't making more of the same types of fish that have 1000's of individuals dying in petstores.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah, I'm not doing this for profit. More of to observe. Plus, livebearers are also easier to keep as they aren't as agressive as bettas. 
Does the 3 females for every male apply to platys? I hope to get some like these: 
-Mickey Mouse Platy
-Painted Platy
-Sunrise Platy
-Lyretail Guppy
-Sunrise Guppy
-Red Blonde Guppy
-Fancy Guppy

Which tend to have more fry...guppies or platys?


----------



## sprinkleddonuts (Jul 26, 2013)

I'd say guppies have more fry at a time. Be warned though, you'll need a place to put all of the fry when they mature.


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

I'v never had platys so I have no idea. I almost bought a pair yesterday(a black one and a pearly white one) but I have a bunch of bettas coming/no spare tanks and I'm not sure how platys mix with guppies.

The interwebs says average platy drop is 10-35 fry, so it's about the same.


as for what to charge,mine were endler/hb crosses and I charge around 50cents each/2 for a buck(males came out looking like larger endlers, one had a darker base, females came out HB or black and yellow). so that sounds about right.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Okay. Since both guppies and platys are community fish, they can live together. People have successfully bred platys and guppies in the same tank.


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

Oooo that's good to know, maybe I will go get that pair then.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

So yeah. I have decided on my breeding stock. I have read up on genetics and the batch tends to look more like the mother. 
I don't want too many common platys so this will be my stock:
-Panda Platy
-Painted/Wild Platy
-Blue Neon Platy
-Tri-color
-Dalmation Platy
-Tuxedo Platy

2 males, 4 females 

Hopefull this works out. I know that the females are pretty much already pregnant when I buy them. I might breed in a swordtail as well. Hmm. 

Now I'm thinking about breedn' mollies as well.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Something that hasn't been mentioned yet, is the ability to create your very own strain of guppy. Because of their prolific nature, one can selectively breed them to produce a unique type. Something to consider....


----------

